# 5DIII underexposing



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2015)

My 5DIII is now underexposing by about 1 ev. Ok, I have ramped up the settings to compensate by adding 1 ev of overexposure. Is this something I can correct elsewhere in the menu or should I send the camera in for a check and repair?


----------



## FEBS (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Alan,


There is no such setting in the menu to correct your exposure measurement by 1 ev. I think you need to send it for service. I would do so in your case.

Francois


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Alan! 

Does that underexposing happen at any picture or only to a certain % of your pictures?
At what exposure mode and program mode do you shoot?
Do they look underexposed at your pc monitor only or at both camera and monitor?
How does the OOC histogram look like?
With what PP SW do you work? What RAW converter (if you shoot RAW)?

Maybe we can specify your probem ufrthermore befor you just send the body in.

Yours, Maximilian


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2015)

All exposures, all the time. Dark on camera screen and on computer. I use RAW and DxO, but I also download in iPhoto and the jpeg there is dark.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2015)

AlanF said:


> All exposures, all the time. Dark on camera screen and on computer. I use RAW and DxO, but I also download in iPhoto and the jpeg there is dark.


Thank you for the answer. 
Looks like sending to service seems to be the only way


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2015)

When a issue like that happens, its sometimes just a setting or corrupted setting, and a camera reset fixes it. That's happened to me a couple of times and was fixed by a reset.


----------



## iron-t (Jun 4, 2015)

I had this same issue and it was absolutely maddening. Used EC +1 a lot on AV but this really screwed with my preferred use of M mode. Finally broke down and sent to CPS, they said the shutter timing was off and adjusted it. Exposures are better now but still a tad darker (1/3 stop, maybe a bit more) than I'd like on average.


----------



## Dick (Jun 4, 2015)

5D3 underexposes. It's no secret. So do other Canon bodies too.

I always have compensation in place. It's somewhat annoying that it is not possible to compensate in M mode. And since lifting shadows in pp is a no go with a 5D3, it's always good to expose to the right. This somewhat makes to M mode useless, unless one likes to keep on changing the ISO manually for each and every shot.


----------



## wyldeguy (Jun 4, 2015)

Dick said:


> 5D3 underexposes. It's no secret. So do other Canon bodies too.
> 
> I always have compensation in place. It's somewhat annoying that it is not possible to compensate in M mode. And since lifting shadows in pp is a no go with a 5D3, it's always good to expose to the right. This somewhat makes to M mode useless, unless one likes to keep on changing the ISO manually for each and every shot.



Not sure if you are using M mode correctly. If it were a film camera you wouldn't really have the option of changing ISO. And that really shouldn't be your go to fix. If it's too dark in M mode that means you need to lengthen the shutter speed or open the aperture and those changes can be made way faster and easier than the ISO. Even if you have ISO set to a custom button.


----------



## agierke (Jun 4, 2015)

wyldeguy said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 underexposes. It's no secret. So do other Canon bodies too.
> ...



i'm pretty sure everyone knows that. what is being talked about is that the meter will read a normal exposure with the settings chosen and the files will still be underexposed. what would be great is a way to manually calibrate the meter so that a normal exposure reading would yield a preferably exposed image.


----------



## wyldeguy (Jun 7, 2015)

agierke said:


> wyldeguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dick said:
> ...



Sorry it just sounded like he was suggesting leaving the shutter and aperture alone and adjusting with ISO. To me it makes more sense to adjust shutter or aperture first based on the effect you are trying to achieve. I understood what the main topic was about I was just pointing out that he was jumping to the last solution first.


----------

